
WebSatchel – Save a copy of any webpage - Slylos
http://WebSatchel.com
======
Slylos
WebSatchel is a browser extension that allows users to save a copy of an
entire webpage or link into their "satchel" located in the cloud and search
for it using the search engine on our website.

It's free to make an account and start saving pages right away. Just download
and install the extension on to your favorite browser and make an account and
begin saving.

Also allows users to save all their open tabs into a "collection" and open
them back up all at once whenever you want.

Begin building your personal web today by saving pages that matter to you!

